# Which situation will be scarier?



## FrSprt1314 (Dec 11, 2013)

Happy New Year!

Just think it's an interesting topic to discuss:

When you are retired and old, which situation will be scarier? 

A. You are dying tomorrow and you find you haven't spent all your disposable money yet. 
B. You don't have any disposable money left for tomorrow and no way to earn more, but you are not dying anytime soon.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

B.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

A. Mostly because of the dying part. (Who cares about having spent all their money?)


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

b.If you find yourself in (a)scenario,your making peace with the man upstairs and $ will be the last thing on your mind imo.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Obviously A. 

Someone will probably take care of you if you don't have any cash. Being dead limits your options....


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

If you are in situation B., find someone who is in situation A., and marry him/her.
Both problems solved.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

^ LOL.

Curious, how old are you FrSprt1314, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

Why not leave your money to your kids, or to a charity you believe in? 

If you don't have kids or some type of legacy (e.g. scientific discoveries, inventions, or some type of charitable endeavor), I can see how (A) might seem worse. Personally, I think (B) would be worse, because I wouldn't want to be a drain on society and the "no way to earn more" part would imply that I was severely disabled.


----------



## FrSprt1314 (Dec 11, 2013)

Toronto.gal said:


> ^ LOL.
> 
> Curious, how old are you FrSprt1314, if you don't mind me asking?


mid-thirty, and you Toronto.gal? LOL


----------



## FrSprt1314 (Dec 11, 2013)

is it safe to say that younger generations generally prefer spending out all their money for their own interests before dying (hence scare A), while older generations are more likely to prefer saving for the raining days and for their descendants (hence scare B)? LOL


----------



## FrSprt1314 (Dec 11, 2013)

HaroldCrump said:


> If you are in situation B., find someone who is in situation A., and marry him/her.
> Both problems solved.


good thinking!


----------



## FrSprt1314 (Dec 11, 2013)

Taraz said:


> Why not leave your money to your kids, or to a charity you believe in?
> 
> If you don't have kids or some type of legacy (e.g. scientific discoveries, inventions, or some type of charitable endeavor), I can see how (A) might seem worse. Personally, I think (B) would be worse, because I wouldn't want to be a drain on society and the "no way to earn more" part would imply that I was severely disabled.


I feel that the question is even if you have kids, do you prefer spending money for yourself or saving money for them?


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I think it's a silly question. Why would anyone prefer dying to running out of money? (assuming you have some semblance of your health/mind etc).


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

B, definitely. This is something I have worried about, in different forms, all my life.

A is no worry at all. We all have to die, I got used to that idea a long time ago.

By the way if you really are old and run out of money and have no way of getting more, you may be dying sooner than you think. In much less pleasant circumstances than if you had money.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

> By the way if you really are* old and run out of money and have no way of getting more, you may be dying sooner than you think*. In much less pleasant circumstances than if you had money.


 .. in which case why would you worry about having no money if you're going to be dead? Can't exactly take it with you either, can you?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Sure we all have to die eventually (even if it is because of the heat death of the universe). But I rather prefer the idea of living a long time rather than a short time. Money is a secondary consideration--all it is good for is providing security and independence.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

A

You don't need to work for only money. Go back to a bartering lifestyle and everything is still the same. There are retreats (or cults) where money doesn't exist. Everyone just rotate between jobs and feed themselves.


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

FrSprt1314 said:


> is it safe to say that younger generations generally prefer spending out all their money for their own interests before dying (hence scare A), while older generations are more likely to prefer saving for the raining days and for their descendants (hence scare B)? LOL


I'm your age FrSprt1314. Does that make us the "older generation"? :rolleyes2:


----------



## FrSprt1314 (Dec 11, 2013)

Taraz said:


> I'm your age FrSprt1314. Does that make us the "older generation"? :rolleyes2:


Yeah, most likely. :nevreness:


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

Either for me. 
A. I got some money left so hopefully i can do some good things with it. (ie fund for kids/grandkids/charity)
B. sure i got no money but at least im not A. I can still have fun without money.


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2009)

B is way worse. I have been poor and do not want to face that ever again. As for death, to each his own beliefs ... In my faith it is a welcome transition. Just imagne, you go home to a place with no more money issues, no stock market, no inflation or deflation risk, and especially no stupid politicians or their wasteful ever increasing taxes ! Nothing can beat that down here.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I've been debt free, I've been poor, I've been rich...I've been healthy, I've been hurt...as long as I'm alive, and can use my brain, I can overcome any challenge...if I'm dead, or basically a vegetable, there's nothing I can do and I'd doubt I'd care much.

I'd rather take up the challenge personally.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Dave said:


> B is way worse. I have been poor and do not want to face that ever again. As for death, to each his own beliefs ... In my faith it is a welcome transition. Just imagne, you go home to a place with no more money issues, no stock market, no inflation or deflation risk, and especially no stupid politicians or their wasteful ever increasing taxes ! Nothing can beat that down here.


I'm hoping for my promised 500 virgins to look forward to in in scenario A...would suck if it was all bull though.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Eder said:


> I'm hoping for my promised 500 virgins to look forward to in in scenario A...would suck if it was all bull though.


I believe it's only 72......and most of those guys are uggliiiiie.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Better than women...in life one was enough, 400 would be hell. At least the guys would be good for a few rounds of golf, pool, poke, beers, etc.


----------



## richard (Jun 20, 2013)

Assuming that your level of wealth doesn't cause you to do something fatal (crash a helicopter if you're rich or freeze to death if you're poor) then it doesn't change how long you live. So you're asking if I would rather regret not enjoying all the options I had while I was younger, or regret not having the options I want when I'm older.

I avoid B for two reasons. First I hate being forced into things. Give me two bad options to choose from and I'll turn them into something good, but I can't stand having no choice. And that's when it's still easy to do anything I want myself. Some of the things people are forced into when they are no longer independent are really bad.

Second I expect to have more than enough wealth in my lifetime. Spending more won't make me any happier. But I will enjoy playing the game of finance and investing as long as I can, which you also can't do in scenario B. Whatever I don't need can help someone else. Even giving a small gift is a great experience so I would imagine that being able to give many times my current networth is a lot better.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

A.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

B.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

FrSprt1314 said:


> mid-thirty, and you Toronto.gal? LOL


I was trying to find the correlation between your question and your age, and I guessed right.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't see how (a) can be scarier(this is kind of a dumb either/or lol)
with (a)you have 24 hr(that is it,after that who knows what the 1st minute after 24 hrs brings?,that ain't a large block of time to suffer/think anyways......your leaving this world!i might even be somewhat excited at this,presuming there is a ''kind'' after life but even if not,it is over,who cares about anything of this world)
B)you have years and years likely ahead of you and that challenge might not be hell of a lot fun


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

As an offshoot to this theme.......I have a friend, 4 months older than me, and who has had heart surgery), who lives in the western US....about 11 years ago I asked him if swap all he had to be young again, (he'd've been approaching 61 at the time)......he replied no, he'd worked too hard for what he had (this prior to his heart surgery...I haven't re-asked the question).

On the other hand, my lady & I agree that we'd walk out the door with just our clothes if we could be ~ 20 again, (especially if we knew what we know now).


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> As an offshoot to this theme.......I have a friend, 4 months older than me, and who has had heart surgery), who lives in the western US....about 11 years ago I asked him if swap all he had to be young again, (he'd've been approaching 61 at the time)......he replied no, he'd worked too hard for what he had (this prior to his heart surgery...I haven't re-asked the question).
> 
> On the other hand, my lady & I agree that we'd walk out the door with just our clothes if we could be ~ 20 again, (especially if we knew what we know now).



Well, if I could go back in time and be 20 again, then absolutely.
1. Short apple when they fire Steve Jobs
2. Go long when Job's returns to apple
3. Buy Nortel and any other .com garbage up until the bubble burst.
4. Margin to the hilt.

I'd be retired by now (almost 40)


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

And what would that be:''especially if we knew what wee know now''?
If you were granted your wish nemo and had a clean slate at 20 starting tom,what would be profoundly different and how you would approach things(big picture)?


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

donald said:


> And what would that be:''especially if we knew what wee know now''?
> If you were granted your wish nemo and had a clean slate at 20 starting tom,what would be profoundly different and how you would approach things(big picture)?


"Knowing what we know now" is probably best summed up as gaining a rough appreciation of how the world works, rather than being sidetracked by inconsequential trivialities, (as opposed to important trivialities :wink: ).

Basically it's the idea of having another kick at the can that appeals (greatly).......there's not much about aging that we care for........I've had, (and continue to have), a great life, made lots of mistakes, moved on...but I wouldn't mind seeing the show again.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I just lost my brother 10 weeks ago to cancer and money is never on your mind in that situation .I bet any one of us would give our last dollar and then some to extend the life of our loved ones .My husband retired so young because his mom died at 57 and his dad at 71.Then his brother in law died at 56 of a massive heart attack.We didn't consult with any financial planner on if we could afford for him to quit his job but we knew we wanted at least 10 good years while we were still young to enjoy life.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Nemo,i think there must be most definitely something to be said being able to look back knowing you had a great run.
Myself,i am in a bit of a wilderness period,bit disillusioned,pressing on but need life to ''break'' for myself.
Took a big hit 6 mths ago on a real-estate deal that was botched(with litigation may or may not happening)
muddling through a business i own(slow-period)
failing miserable being able to find a women to settle down with(dating at my age is a nightmare lol)
wondering holy ****,lets slow down but life keeps marching.
I don't know what it is about these 30's but they should not be like this lol(i envisioned them completely different)
just a general numbness.....wonder if i am alone
I have had decent financial success but i keep wondering why my life revolves around this paper chase(like a slow-burn).
lots of twist and turns and some circumstances i honestly feel have been a bit out of my control,recently(things that don't work out)
I guess that is the journey.....it's wired it seems like i make more general/small mistakes now as opposed to when i was younger.
I am a bit out of the normal curve(married/kids ect)life sure can throw loops,lots of ups and downs.
you sure you would want to start up all over(lol)....the uncertainty of it all,your sitting pretty imo


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

donald said:


> Nemo,i think there must be most definitely something to be said being able to look back knowing you had a great run.


Yeah, I consider myself very lucky...lots of travel behind me, a 28 day cruise in hitherto unvisited territory (for me) scheduled for the Fall, and I really only worked at 'real' jobs before quitting for good age 46.....a nice run.


donald said:


> Myself,i am in a bit of a wilderness period,bit disillusioned,pressing on but need life to ''break'' for myself.


 Can you take some time off to regenerate, or does your business require that you be constantly available?



donald said:


> failing miserable being able to find a women to settle down with(dating at my age is a nightmare lol)


 Are you looking in the right places? I met my wife, (after my second wife died) online over ten years ago when I was 61......and it's the best relationship I've ever had.


donald said:


> wondering holy ****,lets slow down but life keeps marching.


 It has a tendency to do that....and, it appears, at an ever increasing pace.


donald said:


> I don't know what it is about these 30's but they should not be like this lol(i envisioned them completely different)
> just a general numbness.....wonder if i am alone


 Remember Thoreau: “Most men lead lives of quiet desperation and go to the grave with the song still in them.”...you're not alone.


donald said:


> I have had decent financial success but i keep wondering why my life revolves around this paper chase(like a slow-burn).
> lots of twist and turns and some circumstances i honestly feel have been a bit out of my control,recently(things that don't work out)
> I guess that is the journey.....it's wired it seems like i make more general/small mistakes now as opposed to when i was younger.
> I am a bit out of the normal curve(married/kids ect)life sure can throw loops,lots of ups and downs.


 From reading all, (or most of) your posts on this forum it seems to me that you're a pretty thoughtful guy.....maybe spend some time alone and figure out what you really want?


donald said:


> you sure you would want to start up all over(lol)....the uncertainty of it all,your sitting pretty imo


Yup...that's why I'd like to do it over.


----------

